# KDE in Kubuntu Linux starten?



## eliasb (30. April 2005)

Hallo,

ich hab kürzlich Kubuntu auf meinem Rechner installiert. Wenn ich den PC aber boote, sehe ich nicht die KDE-Umgebung! Was muss ich tun, damit ich diese zum Laufen bringe?

MfG


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. April 2005)

startx sollte Dir da helfen.


----------



## eliasb (30. April 2005)

ich frage, reptiler antwortet^^

ok, ich werds, nachdem ich den CPU-Lüfter wieder auf den Kühlkörper geleimt habe (kein Witz!), versuchen!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. April 2005)

eliasb hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich frage, reptile antwortet^^
> 
> ok, ich werds, nachdem ich den CPU-Lüfter wieder auf den Kühlkörper geleimt habe (kein Witz!), versuchen!


Du weisst ja, nicht den UHU dafuer nehmen. 

Zur Erklaerung, startx ist dafuer da um den X-Server zu starten, es kann dann natuerlich sein, dass nicht KDE startet, sondern ein anderer Windowmanager. Falls dem so ist schaust Du mal in /etc/X11/xinit, da gibt es dann xinitrc, da muss zum starten von KDE was von wegen startkde stehen. Falls nicht steht da wohl der Name des Binaries eines anderen WM, diesen dann durch startkde, optimalerweise mit absoluter Pfadangabe ersetzen.
Zur Not nochmal fragen. 
Falls startx nichts bringt, weil der X-Server mit einem Fehler beendet, dann musst Du ihn wohl erst noch konfigurieren, in dem Fall auch nochmal um Hilfe schreiben oder mutig sein und mit xf86config (fuer XFree86 als X-Window-System) oder xorgconfig (fuer X.org als X-Window-System) konfigurieren.


----------

